# [Howto] Apprendre le français à gentoo

## zdra

Cet article est une mise à jours de [Howto] Localisation gentoo 2004 en francais maj 20/12. Etant sans nouvelles de l'auteur j'ai décidé de refaire un poste en rectifiant ce qu'il faut.

Le but ici n'est pas de parler pour les français mais pour les francophones.

Localisation d'une Gentoo 2005 en français

MAJ mercredi 01 juin 2005

Table des matières:

I- Installation

II- Configuration du noyau

III- Configuration de samba

IV- Francisation de votre système

V- Installation du support francais pour la majorité des applications

VI- Installation de Mozilla Firefox 1.0 en français

VII- Installation de mozilla thunderbird 1.0 en français

VIII- Configuration de xorg

IX- Charset dans xchat

X- Bug du theme Gentoo-Cow de GDM

XI- Passage à UTF-8

XII- A faire

Introduction :

Ce guide vous permet de mettre votre gentoo en français, tout d'abord au niveau des variables d'environnement puis la résolution de certains bugs et enfin l'installation de logiciels particuliers en français.

Bien sûr ce guide n'est pas finalisé, libre à vous d'ajouter des modifications.

Cette documentation est bien entendu disponible sous la licence FDL.

Enfin, n'oubliez pas que les documentations officielles de Gentoo existent aussi en français : le manuel  Gentoo et les autres docs.

I- Installation.

Le liveCD 2005.0 vous demande pendant le boot la langue de votre clavier. Pendant le chargement quittez donc le mode silentieux du bootsplash (F2 ou ESCAPE) et attendez qu'il vous demande votre langue. Si vous oubliez de donner la langue à ce moment, il est toujours possible de changer après le boot ! Vous trouverez toutes les langues possible dans /usr/share/keymaps/<architecture>/<type de clavier>/<langue>.map.gz tapez donc

```
loadkeys <langue>
```

où <langue> est le nom du fichier voulu sans le ".map.gz". Par exemple "fr" ou "be"

Pour régler votre fuseau horaire:

```
ln -sf /usr/share/zoneinfo/<continent>/<votre capitale> /etc/localtime
```

En remplacant <continent> par la région géographique où vous vivez, et <votre capitale> par la ville de référence pour l'heure où vous vivez.

Lorsque dans le manuel on vous explique ce qu'il faut mettre dans /etc/make.conf ajoutez aussi:

```
LINGUAS="fr fr_FR"
```

Ce qui va demander à tout les paquets qui le supportent d'installer les traductions francaises. Surtout utilisé par kde et openoffice.

II- Configuration du noyau.

Lorsque vous configurez votre noyau (branche 2.4 et 2.6), dans le menu File systems -> Native Language Support , pour obtenir les caractères européens dans les partitions windows (FAT32/NTFS) ou certains Cdrom mettez la valeur  iso8859-15 dans la rubrique Default NLS Option, puis mettez en modules les choix suivants :

```
<M> Codepage 437 (United States, Canada)

<M> Codepage 850 (Europe)

<M> NLS ISO 8859-1 (Latin 1; Western European Languages)

<M> NLS ISO 8859-15 (Latin 9; Western European Languages with Euro)

<M> NLS UTF8
```

De plus dans DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems vous pouvez définir les le codepage par défaut (850) et le iocharset (iso8859-15)

III- Configuration de samba.

Si vous désirez accéder à un partage windows ou simplement partager vos données à un ordinateur windows, dans la configuration de samba, généralement le fichier /etc/samba/smb.conf vous devriez ajouter les lignes suivantes :

Pour la version 3.0.9 de samba :

```
dos charset = 850

unix charset = ISO8859-15
```

Pour la version 2.2.28 de samba :

```
client code page = 850

character set = ISO8859-15
```

Ce qui vous permettra par exemple d'avoir des fichiers accentués.

--- Est-ce vraiment nécéssaire ? il me semble justement que c'est déjà défini par défaut dans le kernel au point précédent. Chez moi j'ai pas besoin de préciser au niveau de samba... à tester...  ---

IV- Francisation de votre système.

On va définir la langue de votre système, pour cela on crée un fichier 02locales comme suit :

```
touch /etc/env.d/02locales
```

Puis on l'édite et on y ajoute :

```
LANG="fr_FR@euro"

LANGUAGE="fr_FR@euro"

LC_ALL="fr_FR@euro"
```

Pour avoir une liste de toutes les locales disponible, tapez "locale -a", et changez le fr_FR en fr_BE par exemple pour les belges.

Note : vous pouvez vérifier les paramètres de localisation avec la commande locale qui vous retourne :

```
LANG=fr_FR@euro

LC_CTYPE="fr_FR@euro"

LC_NUMERIC="fr_FR@euro"

LC_TIME="fr_FR@euro"

LC_COLLATE="fr_FR@euro"

LC_MONETARY="fr_FR@euro"

LC_MESSAGES="fr_FR@euro"

LC_PAPER="fr_FR@euro"

LC_NAME="fr_FR@euro"

LC_ADDRESS="fr_FR@euro"

LC_TELEPHONE="fr_FR@euro"

LC_MEASUREMENT="fr_FR@euro"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="fr_FR@euro"

LC_ALL=fr_FR@euro
```

Enfin on configure le clavier dans le fichier /etc/conf.d/keymaps

```
KEYMAP="fr-latin1"
```

Ou tout autre keymap, comme dit dans le point 1 de se guide.

On va maintenant définir la police de charactere à utiliser dans les consoles virtuel TTY. Pour l'instant ça se passe dans le même fichier, mais pour ceux qui sont avec une gentoo en ~arch (ou si le howto vieilli et que c'est passé stable) c'est dans /etc/conf.d/consolefont

```
CONSOLETRANSLATION="8859-15_to_uni"

CONSOLEFONT="lat9w-16"
```

CONSOLETRANSLATION est choisi dans /usr/share/consoletrans/<code>.trans il faut uniquement mettre <code> sans le .trans

CONSOLEFONT est choisi dans /usr/share/consolefonts/<font>.<qqch> il faut uniquement mettre <font> sans son extention

Voilà votre système est maintenant Configuré.

Vous pouvez également mettre en français les pages d'aide, man pages : 

```
emerge manpages-fr
```

autre langues:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> manpages-cs  manpages-es  manpages-it  manpages-pl
> 
> manpages-de  manpages-fr  manpages-ja  manpages-ru
> ...

 

Vous pouvez installer les dictionnaires pour la console :

```
emerge aspell-fr
```

autre langues:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> aspell     aspell-cy  aspell-eo  aspell-he  aspell-no  aspell-sk
> 
> aspell-af  aspell-da  aspell-es  aspell-hr  aspell-pl  aspell-sl
> ...

 

V- Installation du support francais pour la majorité des applications.

Ajoutez dans /etc/make.conf

```
LINGUAS="fr fr_FR"
```

La valeur à donner ici n'est pas clair et dépend d'un programme à l'autre. Vous pouvez mettre plusieurs valeurs pour être sur qu'une soit bonne.

Les principaux paquets affecté par ce changement sont:

 - kde-i18n

 - k3b

 - openoffice

 - openoffice-bin a partir de la version 1.9.95

 - mozilla-firefox et mozilla-firefox-bin dans de future versions (1.1 sans doutes) Voir bugs #69654 et #70820

Si ces paquets sont déjà installé sans l'option LINGUAS alors il vous faut les réinstaller.

Gnome et tout ses logiciels serton par défaut installé dans toutes les langues. Selectionnez donc dans gdm la langue "system default" et ce sera francais si vous avez bien suivi le guide.

VI- Installation de Mozilla Firefox 1.0 en français.

Installer mozilla firefox soit à partir des sources :

```
emerge mozilla-firefox
```

Soit en binaire :

```
emerge mozilla-firefox-bin
```

Ensuite téléchargez et installez le pack de traduction a l'adresse suivante : 

http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/<version>/linux-i686/xpi/<langue>.xpi

Fermez toutes les fenêtres ouvertes avec firefox. Rouvrez firefox, dans la barre d'adresse vous saisissez about:config, puis à l'option general.useragent.locale vous mettez fr-FR.

VII- Installation de mozilla thunderbird 1.0 en français.

Installer simplement le client mail thunderbird, pour la version source :

```
emerge mozilla-thunderbird
```

Pour la version binaire :

```
emerge mozilla-thunderbird-bin
```

Vous trouverez le fichier pour mettre thunderbird en français à l'adresse suivante :

http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/thunderbird/releases/<version>/linux-i686-gtk2+xft/xpi/<langue>.xpi

Vous trouverez également les dictionnaires français pour la correction orthographique à cette adresse : 

http://www.mozcafe.com/spellchecker/fr_fr.xpi

Attention a bien ouvrir ces extensions avec thunderbird (menu Tools -> Options -> Extenstions -> Install new extensions) et non pas firefox.

Et enfin en root vous faites un :

```
thunderbird -contentLocale FR -UILocale fr-FR
```

Pour la correction d'orthographe, la langue se séléctionne dans la boite de vérification d'orthographe.

(Un grand merci a scout pour ce tuto)

VIII- Configuration de xorg.

Configuration du clavier  pour xorg :

Editez le fichier /etc/X11/xorg.conf, 

et à la section keyboard configurez votre clavier

en français comme suit :

```
Option "XkbLayout" "fr"

```

Remplacez "fr" par "be" ou autre. --Note: on trouve où toutes les possibilitées ??--

IX- Charset dans xchat.

Pour xchat, vous devez utiliser le type de caractère ISO-8859-15 plutot que UTF8 voici la marche a suivre, lancez X-chat :

```
Dans le menu X-chat > Liste des serveurs...

Dans Jeu de caractères ISO-8859-15 (Western Europe)
```

Ainsi vous aurez votre "charset" en ISO-8859-15 automatiquement. Attention ces changements n'affecteront que la connexion au serveur, il faut refaire la manipulation à chaque fois pour chaque serveur.

Note: normalement votre encodage par défaut est déjà ISO-8859-15 faites donc ceci uniquement si vous avez des problèmes.

X- Bug du theme Gentoo-Cow de GDM.

Le bouton Système a un mauvais encodage ? C'est un bug connu (#83818) qu'on peut facilement corriger à la ligne 140 du fichier /usr/share/gdm/themes/gentoo-cow/gentoo-cow.xml

--- Merci à marvin rouge pour l'astuce ---

XI- Passage à UTF-8.

Suivez le guide: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/utf-8.xml

XII- A faire.

-Voir pour que les fichiers sous gedit s'enregistrent automatiquement en charset ISO-8859-15 et non UTF

-Mettre à jour les traductions des manpages (qui date de mars 2003) et traduire les manpages spécifiques a gentoo ( http://prodigy44.dyndns.org/wikini/ )

-Finir le projet initd qui doit traduire l'init de la gentoo ( http://prodigy44.dyndns.org/wikini/wakka.php?wiki=InitFrBdd )

Ce document est publié sous la licence Creative Commons, merci d'en respecter les rêgles. 

Toutes modifications sont les bienvenues.Last edited by zdra on Thu Jun 09, 2005 4:43 pm; edited 7 times in total

----------

## bosozoku

Fiou, bah on peut dire que c'est un howto plutôt exhaustif et c'est pas mal  :Smile: 

J'ai particulièrement apprécié les liens officiels pour les xpi de la famille mozilla.

Merci beaucoup pour ce travail.

edit : juste pour signaler que tu parles à deux reprises de l'insertion de LINGUAS="fr" dans /etc/make.conf.

----------

## kernelsensei

zdra, t'enterres les gens assez vite je trouve  :Smile:  c'etait pareil pour les modos ..  :Razz: 

----------

## Prodigy44

Désolé de pas avoir répondu, je suis en examen en ce moment...

Promis je vais mettre ce howto a jour des que possible...

----------

## anigel

Merci de t'y être (re)collé, Zdra !

 *zdra wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> loadkeys <langue>
> ```
> ...

 

Là, on sent bien que le débat sur la générisation des documents "de langue francophone" est passé par là  :Laughing:  ! Je trouve dommage cette générisation (j'invente des mots si je veux !), dans la mesure où elle obscurcit le document, je trouve. Mais bon, au moins, aucune susceptibilité n'est froissée, cette fois :-d !

----------

## kwenspc

il me semblait qu'il y aavit une section sur les dictionnaire dans l'autre howto non? je sais plus...

j'ai justement besoin de savoir comment mettre un bon dico français dans openoffice...j'écris têêêllement bien  :Embarassed: 

sinon sympathique howto, je ne me lasse pas d'y référer (avant c'était l'ancien bien sûr) au nouveaux user gentoo que je connais.

[edit] pour le dico français sous openoffice c'est ce lien : http://fr.openoffice.org/DicOOo/index_dicooo.htm   (merci la fonction search) [/edit]

----------

## zdra

Pour le dico OOo il me semble que ça s'install automatiquement quand on a le LINGUAS. fin moi j'ai OOo-2.0Beta et j'ai la correction ortho FR sans rien modifier. Il me semble que c'est valable aussi pour OOo-1.1.4 mais peut-etre pour sa version binaire.

Pour la généralisation je l'ai fais pour 2 raisons:

 - ça résoud les problemes de canadiens, belge et autre

 - Gentoo n'est pas une distrib facile mais plutot une distrib avec laquelle on apprend. Donc j'estime qu'on sait lire un howto et remplacer les <langue> et surtout je précise les dossiers et fichiers où chercher les keymap etc.. donc les gens en apprennent plus sur le mécanisme de la gentoo et de linux en général. Ca évite la grosse boite noir du style « met fr_FR@euro, c'est un mot magique qui sort de nulle part »

Pour ce qui est des gens enterré, j'ai PM l'auteur et TGL il y a déjà un bout de temps, j'ai pas recu de réponse alors je me suis dit que c'était le moment de faire une petite contribution car certains morceaux du howto étaient fausse et donc une MAJ était plus que nécéssaire.

EDIT: voilà j'ai fais qq modifications.

PS: J'ai mis 2fois l'astuce du LINGUAS parce que je sais pas trop où le mettre. Logiquement c'est à l'installation qu'il faut directement penser à ça pour que tout les paquets soient directement en FR, mais d'un autre coté l'astuce est aussi bien pratique pour tout ceux qui ont fini l'install et qui se retrouvent avec un KDE en anglais...

----------

## Enlight

Merci pour la MAJ, juste 2 petites choses :

 *Quote:*   

> III- Configuration de samba. 
> 
>  Si vous désirez accéder à un partage windows ou simplement partager vos données à un ordinateur windows, dans la configuration de samba, généralement le fichier /etc/samba/smb.conf vous devriez ajouter les lignes suivantes : 
> 
>  Pour la version 3.0.9 de samba : 
> ...

 

J'ose rien affirmer, mais 850 ce serait pas un codepage plutôt qu'un charset?

Tu parles 2 fois d'ajouter LINGUAS au make.conf (mais bon c'est pas traumatisant)  :Very Happy:  [/b]

----------

## zdra

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> 
> 
> J'ose rien affirmer, mais 850 ce serait pas un codepage plutôt qu'un charset?

 

j'en ai aucune idée, j'ai simplement recopié ce qui était déjà mis dans le précédent howto  :Wink: 

----------

## zdra

Voilà j'ai ajouté un ptit titre pour mettre un lien vers la documentation gentoo qui explique le passage à utf8. J'ai suivi ce guide et ça marche au poil  :Smile: 

----------

## kernelsensei

 *zdra wrote:*   

> Voilà j'ai ajouté un ptit titre pour mettre un lien vers la documentation gentoo qui explique le passage à utf8. J'ai suivi ce guide et ça marche au poil 

 

ya aussi la version francophone : http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/utf-8.xml

----------

## zdra

traaa ! j'avais regardé pourtant  :Embarassed: 

Merci !

----------

## spider312

J'ai un problème quand j'essaye d'installer le dictionnaire français pour ThunderBird en suivant le tutorial : 

```
MozillaThunderBird could not downlod the file at : 

file:///home/spider/fr_fr.xpi

because : access denied
```

Bien sur, j'ai les droits dessus

```
-rwxrwxrwx   1 spider users 321K jun 29  2003 fr_fr.xpi*
```

 Quelqu'un aurait-il une solution ? Merci d'avance

----------

## vishnoo

Merci pour ce tutoriel  :Smile: 

Je suis en utf-8 c'est parfait mais j'ai encore un petit problème avec aspell qui comprend pas trop les accents :

```

# aspell -a

@(#) International Ispell Version 3.1.20 (but really Aspell 0.50.5)

problème

& probl�20 0: probes, probe, prolan, pr�a, roba, prolo, propos, broya, prolos, pr�ai, pr�as, pros, robs, prohiba, robai, robas, pro, profils, prolans, rob

*

probleme

& probleme 7 0: probl�e, probl�es, propyl�e, prop�e, propyl�es, proclame, prop�es

```

enfin les caractères non affichés sont des 'petits carrés' sur ma console.

Quelqu'un est-il aussi dans ma situation ?

<ajout :>

Bon c'est plus inquiètant que je croyais : j'ai à l'évidence oublié qch :

```

#  perl -e 'print ord($ARGV[0])."\n"' é

195

#  perl -e 'print chr($ARGV[0])."\n"' 195

�

```

avec le même 'petit carré'

----------

## zdra

pour moi ça marche. Vérifie que ta console est bien en UTF-8  :Wink:  Tu fais ça où ? gnome-terminal ? konsole ? tty ? xterm ?

----------

## vishnoo

bon, je vais devoir recompiler la glib & cie (ça sera surement pour la semaine prochaine  :Sad:  )

Parceque ça foire partout (console, xterm, gterm), même si les caractères unicodes sont correctement lus depuis les exemple d'unicode ...

Merci pour l'info en tt cas  :Smile: 

----------

## zdra

le mieux c'est d'activer le useflag unicode et faire un emerge -uDNa world

----------

## hiboo

je veux pas faire relancer un troll/debat wiki/howto, mais tu pouvais éditer l'article pour faire tes modifs : http://fr.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Localisation_de_Gentoo_en_fran%C3%A7ais

donc il te manque un truc que je trouve utile, que j'ai pu rajouter à l'article wiki :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Pour les utilisateurs de KDE qui veulent conserver leur icône Thunderbird, cette précédente ligne de commande est à insérer dans le fichier /usr/share/applications/mozillathunderbird.desktop. En tant que root, éditez le fichier, et ajoutez
> 
> -contentLocale FR -UILocale fr-FR
> ...

 

----------

## vishnoo

Salut, je reviens après un emerge -uDNav world (un semaine plus tard il revint tjrs aussi....)

Et je reprends un un peu en main mon soucis d'unicode qui n'a malheureusement pas évolué:

- j'ai comme nls par défaut utf8, compilé dans le noyau

- absolument tout est compilé avec le useflag unicode

- ma glibc a été compilée avec userlocales

- mes locales sont en fr_FR.utf8

- mon /etc/conf.d/keymaps a bien KEYMAP="-u fr"

- mon niveau en lecture est .... enfin je pensais être capable de lire un howto en français jusqu'à il y'a une semaine...  :Embarassed: 

- ...

- ...---...

Et donc toujours rien n'est en unicode (la lecture échoue) ni pour les tty ni pour les xterm (même avec des screen -U et autres incantations)

Même les sacrosaints gnome-terminals (dont la seule utilité est de tester l'utf8? :p) qui semblent pourtant se comporter de manière civilisée en me racontant des proverbes en langage Ahmaric, oui, même eux échouent lors du second test, celui du aspell -a 

vishnoo < d[]sesp[]r[] >

----------

## l.slysz

hmm la traduction de firefox ne fonctionne pas chez moi  :Confused: 

j'ai bien ouvert le fr-FR.xpi avec firefox, qui m'a proposé de l'installer

ensuite, relance de firefox , about:config selection du profil fr-FR 

bah tout est resté en anglais  :Embarassed: 

alors que gaim est passé tout seul en français, firefox, lui, n'est pas decidé  :Laughing: 

[edit boulay]

j'avais oublié qu'un firefox tournait avec un how to ouvert sur un autre bureau  :Laughing: 

mea coulpa, ça fonctionne tres bien 

merci bcp  :Wink: 

----------

## zdra

Quelqu'un sait comment mettre abiword en francais ? Etrangement je viens de remarquer qu'il est en anglais ché moi  :Sad: 

----------

## Ti momo

Marrant sur le HOWTO pour passer en UTF8 il dise le fichier 02locale et sur le HOWTO de zdra c'est 02locales, 02locales passe en priorité en tout cas j'ai essayé de mettre les 2 sur mon ordi et au final j'ai supprimer 02locale pour editer l'autre  :Smile:   Bon bah je continue mon install première fois que je fait du nforce2 je galére un peu pour trouver les bon modules

----------

## zdra

Ah mon avis on s'en fout un peut du nom du fichier, ils sont tous sourcé dans ce dossier il me semble, la seul chose a tenir compte c'est l'ordre alphabétique des noms de fichiers avec les chiffre en 1er évidement...

----------

## Ti momo

 *zdra wrote:*   

> Ah mon avis on s'en fout un peut du nom du fichier, ils sont tous sourcé dans ce dossier il me semble, la seul chose a tenir compte c'est l'ordre alphabétique des noms de fichiers avec les chiffre en 1er évidement...

 

De toute facon ce soir c'est reparti pour l'install gentoo j'ai effacé tt mes partitions par erreur  :Embarassed: 

----------

## Naoli

Bonjour  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Puis on l'édite et on y ajoute :
> 
> Code:
> ...

 

Peut-être devrait-on spécifier qu'il faut faire un env-update puis delog + relog, car je ne suis pas sûr que ce soit clair pour tout le monde  :Smile: 

(pour moi au début par exemple  :Laughing:  )

Bonne journée  :Wink: 

----------

## canard

Pour infos le lien que tu donnes pour les pack fr-FR.xpi pour thunderbird ne colle pas pour une version supérieure à 1.0.

Par contre on peut trouver sur la page de download de frenchmozilla: 

http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/frenchmozilla/ ceux pour les versions 1.0.2 et 1.0.6

(en même temps je n'ai pas testé si le xpi pour la version 1.0 est compatible avec 1.0.6 par exemple:lol: )

----------

## LaMs

```
On va maintenant définir la police de charactere à utiliser dans les consoles virtuel TTY. Pour l'instant ça se passe dans le même fichier, mais pour ceux qui sont avec une gentoo en ~arch (ou si le howto vieilli et que c'est passé stable) c'est dans /etc/conf.d/consolefont

Code:

CONSOLETRANSLATION="8859-15_to_uni"

CONSOLEFONT="lat9w-16"

CONSOLETRANSLATION est choisi dans /usr/share/consoletrans/<code>.trans il faut uniquement mettre <code> sans le .trans

CONSOLEFONT est choisi dans /usr/share/consolefonts/<font>.<qqch> il faut uniquement mettre <font> sans son extention
```

Voila c'est la seul petite place que j'ai bloqué... il y a une affaire comme 100 fonts dans  /usr/share/consolefonts/ et elle n'ont pas toutes de readme alors je sais pas trop quoi mettre pour Canadien Francais. Quelqu'un le sais ?

EDIT: Je veux pas relancer le débat enflammer entre Français et Québécois!

----------

## LaMs

http://no.gentoo-wiki.com/TIP_Speak_Your_Language J'ai trouvé la dessus  :Smile:  peut-être que l'auteur de ce howto pourrait faire juste un lien vers ce wiki  :Smile: 

LaMs

----------

## meitnerium

 *zdra wrote:*   

> 
> 
> VIII- Configuration de xorg.
> 
> Configuration du clavier  pour xorg :
> ...

 

Je crois que la solution se trouve dans le répertoire /usr/lib/X11/xkb/symbols/

 *zdra wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Le but ici n'est pas de parler pour les français mais pour les francophones. 
> 
> 

 

Tiens c parfais... Je suis québécois, je crois que la meilleur solution pour nous est ca_enchaned

Merci pour ce HOW-TO très complet. (J'ai encore bien des configs a faire...)

----------

## GaMeS

Je remerci pour ce HOW-TO il m'a beaucoup aidé..car je suis tout nouveau sous Gentoo.

----------

## Baby-Herman

salut a tous, pour la traduction de firefox en français http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/%3Cversion%3E/linux-i686/xpi/%3Clangue%3E.xpi

le lien est mort   :Confused: 

----------

## yoyo

Essaie celui-là : http://ftp.eu.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/1.0.7/linux-i686/xpi/fr-FR.xpi.

Issu du site : http://frenchmozilla.sourceforge.net/firefox/.

EDIT : zdra, si tu passes par là, peux-tu corriger ton howto ??

----------

## Baby-Herman

ça marche, merci

----------

## shingara

 *zdra wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Vous pouvez également mettre en français les pages d'aide, man pages : 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

J'ai trouvé une petite coquille. En effet, c'est man-pages-fr le paquet des man pages en fr  :Smile: 

----------

## titoucha

Ce n'est pas une coquille c'est le nom du paquet qui a changer, à l'époque c'était bien manpages-fr.

----------

## Gentree

Apres tous les Howto's wiki et cie , il me reste une pb avec les accents dans mes fenetres terminaux.

Le console CLI du boot est bon , gimp2 fichier ouvrir : c'est bon; opera (qt) c'est bon; amule c'est a peu pres bon (bizarre sur les recherche mais ce n'est pas chez-moi);k3b c'est bon.

donc reste une fenetre xterm aterm etc: 

avec locale du style "C" ou"POSIX"

```

bash-3.00#ls

pr?s?lection diaporama

```

ou bien si j'active le locale fr:

```

bash-3.00#locale

LANG=fr_FR@euro

LC_CTYPE="fr_FR@euro"

LC_NUMERIC="fr_FR@euro"

LC_TIME="fr_FR@euro"

LC_COLLATE="fr_FR@euro"

LC_MONETARY="fr_FR@euro"

LC_MESSAGES="fr_FR@euro"

LC_PAPER="fr_FR@euro"

LC_NAME="fr_FR@euro"

LC_ADDRESS="fr_FR@euro"

LC_TELEPHONE="fr_FR@euro"

LC_MEASUREMENT="fr_FR@euro"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="fr_FR@euro"

LC_ALL=fr_FR@euro
```

La repertoire s'appel "présélection diaporama" que je viens de coller mais sur le xterm je voit un N inversé pour les é.

Idem si je mets en en_GB

Aparement il y a un autre reglage à faire qui n'est pas dans les docs cités ici.

Merci d'avance.   :Cool: 

----------

## Mickael

Salut à tous,

@Zdra : la commande pour installer les manpages en français à changée :

```
emerge man-pages-fr
```

Faut-il rajouter également, comme cela est préconisé dans le guide UTF8, la variable userlocales dans use, pour un système 100% frenchi?

----------

## Themis

Bonjour,

J'ai parcourus tout les How to que j'ai pu trouvé mais j'avais toujours un problème de locale:

 *Quote:*   

> # locale
> 
> locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory
> 
> locale: Cannot set LC_MESSAGES to default locale: No such file or directory
> ...

 

J'ai enfin trouvé la solution, il suffis de faire un:

 *Quote:*   

> # locale-gen

 

(je suis en ~x86 peut être pour ça)

----------

## SPUT-NICK

salut,

est-il possible d'avoir les sorties de bash en anglais tout en ayant le reste en Français?

les résultats d'erreurs en "traduction google" n'est pas vraiment du meilleur effet...

mes locales:

 *Quote:*   

> sputnick@stardust ~ $ locale
> 
> LANG=fr_FR@euro
> 
> LC_CTYPE="fr_FR@euro"
> ...

 

----------

## mornik

Bonjour,

Merci et félicitation pour ce How-To clair et complet. Je profite de mon passage pour signaler une petite coquille (mais vraiment petite) :

```
Gnome et tout ses logiciels [b]serton[/b] par défaut installé dans toutes les langues. Selectionnez donc dans gdm la langue "system default" et ce sera francais si vous avez bien suivi le guide
```

Voila c'est tout. 

Et un grand merci à tous ceux qui passent du temps à la rédaction de cette documentation.

----------

## Darkael

 *SPUT-NICK wrote:*   

> salut,
> 
> est-il possible d'avoir les sorties de bash en anglais tout en ayant le reste en Français?
> 
> les résultats d'erreurs en "traduction google" n'est pas vraiment du meilleur effet...
> ...

 

Emerger bash sans le use flag "nls", peut-être?

----------

## Babali

Ne serait-il pas plus interressant de proposer un exemple introduisant a l'utf8 plutot qu'a un charset "deprecated" si je puis dire.

----------

## manito

ptite remarque...

c'est 

```
emerge man-pages-fr
```

----------

## Drup

A quand une mise à jour pour la version 2006???

----------

## sian

Bonjour et merci pour ce bon Howto :

J'ai un pb avec les locale :

Sur un compte normal, j'ai bien mes locales en fr_FR.

En root, j'ai :

 *Quote:*   

> LANG=en_US.ISO-8859-15
> 
> LC_CTYPE="en_US"
> 
> LC_NUMERIC="en_US"
> ...

 

Et mon fichier /etc/conf.d/02locales est :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> LANG="fr_FR@euro"
> 
> LANGUAGE="fr_FR@euro"
> ...

 

Pouvez-vous m'aider ?

Merci d'avance

----------

## _droop_

 *sian wrote:*   

> ...

 

Salut,

Ce n'est pas vraiment un sujet de support tu aurais peut être dû créer un vrai sujet dans la section french.

En tout cas normalement un 

```
env-update && source /etc/profile
```

 doît remettre les locales à jour sur une session ouverte avant la modification.

----------

## Poulpatine

Bonjour à tous.

J'ai un petit soucis avec ma gentoo. Rien de bien grave hein.

C'est juste que je souhaiterai savoir comment je peux avoir mes manpages en Français et en Unicode à la fois ( et encore mieux, en couleur ) ?

Voici ce que ça donne avec le pager most ( pour la couleur ): [IMG]http://img206.imageshack.us/img206/1697/screenshot058wd5.th.jpg[/IMG]

Voici ce que ça donne avec le pager less : [IMG]http://img206.imageshack.us/img206/7149/screenshot059dn4.th.jpg[/IMG]

Autrement dit, c'est pas super hein  :Wink:  .

Tout le reste de mon système est en UTF-8 ( en principe ). 

Y compris man :

/etc/man.conf :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ...
> 
> NROFF           /usr/bin/nroff -c -mandoc
> ...

 

Bon, c'est pas primordial comme truc, mais ça fait désordre  :Wink: 

Merci bien.

----------

## truc

t'as essayé de mettre un export LESSCHARSET=utf-8 dans ton bashrc?

----------

## Poulpatine

Salut. Merci de ta réponse.

Je n'avais pas testé mais ça ne change rien  :Sad: .

----------

## truc

arrives tu as taper des caractères tels que ceux ci dans ton terminal: à ç É € ...

Car ça peut aussi venir de ton terminal qui pouir pour l'utf-8, (typiquement mrxvt)

----------

## Poulpatine

Je n'ai aucun pour problème tant pour taper ces caractères que pour les relire ou même créer des fichiers portant leur nom.

----------

